# Vibrator advice



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

My wifes long time favorite has died. It has been a remote control wired vibrator with a very small bullet shaped vibrator that has about 7 different speed and patterns. Well its about worn out and has a loose connection in the plug in controller. 

Long story short it needs replaced but I can not find a good replacement for it. What she likes is to hold it in the right spot while I control the speed and patterns.

I turn to the ladies for advice. We have the Hitachi and its too powerful for her. We have other general vibs and they dont work so well. 

I need a replacement my tongue is getting tired. LOL


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I cannot recommend enough the WeVibe Tango. 

Wife goes crazy everytime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

NewHubs said:


> I cannot recommend enough the WeVibe Tango.
> 
> Wife goes crazy everytime
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We love ours as well. To the point that when the last one died, I made sure to to out the next day and buy another! . Turns out it was just the charger, though, so now we have two... 

Having said that... It may not work well for the OP's scenario. It doesn't have a remote, and pushing the button to change the settings or speed might be disruptive. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Remotes? 7 different speed patterns? I need to do some shopping. lol


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Lelo has some remote ones that can respond to the remote holders motions. Also the remote vibrates in the same pattern as the vibe so the holder can feel what setting they are on. You can see what they have by going to their site and look up the sense motion line. But for buying they are much cheaper on amazon.


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hitachi HV250R Magic Wand Massager


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Still looking for a replacement Vibrator for the Mrs. The one she loves with a corded remote is about dead but she still reaches for it each time. I need to find her a replacement so she is looking for a small bullet vibrator for her well you know without me going into details.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Happyquest said:


> Still looking for a replacement Vibrator for the Mrs. The one she loves with a corded remote is about dead but she still reaches for it each time. I need to find her a replacement so she is looking for a small bullet vibrator for her well you know without me going into details.


What was wrong with the ones mentioned?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Its a bit pricey and it got ok reviews on amazon. She is more interested in a remote control toy


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopefully those details will get you better input. I got nothing as far as remote control units. We still like the Tango, as far as bullet vibes go. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I use the Adam and Eve vibrating silver bullet 2.0. I like the Adam/Eve website and products. It was only about $15


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

If the rabbit vibrators come with remote controlled versions ( dont know if they do) definitely get one of those.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

just buy an oral b tooth brush then you can get double duty. fun in the bedroom and then brush your teeth with it!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> just buy an oral b tooth brush then you can get double duty. fun in the bedroom and then brush your teeth with it!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

i think it is great that he is picking out a vibrator for his wife.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kilgore said:


> i think it is great that he is picking out a vibrator for his wife.


Chillymorn needs to patent it and he would make a fortune!!:rofl:


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

i never bought my wife one, doubt i would


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

You might also want to consider buying a pair of Astrea Vibrating Panties that with a silver bullet would make for one hell of weekend.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Two bullets, one remote.

My wifes favorite (not this exact one but this is all I could find)

Glow-In-The-Dark Dual Bullets - Vibrators - adameve.com


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Happyquest said:


> I need a replacement my *tongue is getting tired*. LOL




If that's the case then another honorable mention would be the Lelo Ora Oral Sex Simulator, its consider one of the best 


You might want to consider doing this with your wife she knows what she likes and don't like this will keep you from buying the wrong toy and inshore you two have a spectacular night or weekend :smthumbup:

Happy shopping!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

listen you have power tools to do everything today. drill driver,weed wacker,mixer,lawn mower,tooth brush, 

might as well have one for the old lady as well. then sit back and watch the show! and what a show it is.

just use it sparingly! so as not to lose your manly skills. and desensitize her.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Can you go shopping or look at them together online?


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Having bought probably 20 or so for my girl I'd have to say the Lelo Soraya is her favorite. So far. We like our toys. 

NS Novelties Muse Vibrator is a good one for going down on her and using it to stimulate her sweet spot. Plus its so cute and waterproof. I can vouch for that as I took it to the pool with us one day.  Worked wonderfully underwater and still works like a charm.

Anyone who doesn't consider buying one for their wife is making her miss out. Plus you can cause mind blowing orgasm's which always puts a smile on their face. After 3-4 of those in a row they are more then willing to take care of you. So both parties win.


----------



## mustangsally (Aug 20, 2014)

Check out adam & eve.com.


----------

